# Any issues with 2.6.29 kernel yet for anyone?

## FizzyWidget

thought while i was setting up a new box why not try it  :Smile:  just wondering if anyone has hit any issues with it yet

----------

## gimpel

2.6.9 what? Sausage? Linux? I wouldn't set up a new box with a kernel from 2004  :Razz: 

2.6.29 runs fine here so far.

----------

## cyrillic

I'm not sure I would want to try sausage from 2004 either   :Razz: 

The 2.6.29 kernel seems to run fine here, but the new framebuffer logo took me by surprise.

----------

## poly_poly-man

problems with any ebuild that checks for config_kmod... madwifi, for one.

----------

## FizzyWidget

yes i just saw the new logo :p - well i'll take the plunge - will keep the 2.6.28.7 kernel config safe just in case  :Smile: 

----------

## jowr

I've been using the RC's for 2.6.29 since rc3, and I have been happy with the improvements related to intel wireless and graphics.

Though I'm still wondering how the hell I'm supposed to make a 4.0 squashfs volume, since the 3.x support was removed from 2.6.29. The squashfs utils in portage and my additional overlays don't have a 4.0 compatible util program.

Unless I'm missing something. I really want to compress my portage stuff -and- use 2.6.29!

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

sys-fs/loop-aes-3.2e doesn't compile for me with 2.6.29 although it does with 2.6.28-r4

----------

## cyrillic

 *jowr wrote:*   

> I'm still wondering how the hell I'm supposed to make a 4.0 squashfs volume, since the 3.x support was removed from 2.6.29. 

 

This is what I use.

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /usr/local/portage/sys-fs/squashfs-tools/squashfs-tools-9999.ebuild cyrillic $

[ -z "$ECVS_SERVER" ] && ECVS_SERVER="squashfs.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/squashfs"

ECVS_MODULE="squashfs/squashfs-tools"

inherit cvs

DESCRIPTION="Tool for creating compressed filesystem type squashfs"

HOMEPAGE="http://squashfs.sourceforge.net/"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="sys-libs/zlib"

S=${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_MODULE}

src_unpack() {

   cvs_src_unpack

   sed -i -e "s:-O2:${CFLAGS}:" ${S}/Makefile

}

src_install() {

        make INSTALL_DIR=${D}usr/bin install || die

} 
```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I've just set it up on pappy-lap. So far, so good. The new logo also surprised me as well. Personally, I prefer the zen sources logo. hehehe

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## saellaven

I've got an Asus M2N-E with a NForce4 chipset (MCP55) using the forcedeth driver

```
00:08.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a3)
```

After a random amount of time, my ethernet simply stops working. pings to IPs on my lan report that the host is unreachable, the hardware lights on the ethernet jack go out, running route takes a good minute or so to return my very basic routing tables (though ifconfig is instantaneous), etc. Had to cold boot back into 2.6.28-r4 to get ethernet to work at all again.

I read a post where someone said they had to enable CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI. I need to get a little work done so I haven't had time to reboot to see if that works for me.

----------

## FizzyWidget

i have same card and im not seeing any issues like the person in the link is, i have been compiling the entire system through ssh for few hours and it hasn't locked up (yet  :Wink: )

----------

## alex.blackbit

app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23 does not compile.

----------

## gimpel

 *alex.blackbit wrote:*   

> app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23 does not compile.

 

Needs to be patched.

The version in vmware-overlay has the patch included.

----------

## d2_racing

The only issue that I have is that the iwl3945-ucode doesn't up the interface when you run modprobe.

So, to have a working Wifi, I need to run this :

```

# modprobe iwl3945

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

----------

## saellaven

Ingo Molnar ran into the forcedeth problem on some of his test boxes... turns out there's a race in one of the commits. He reverted "303c6a0: gro: Fix 

legacy path napi_complete crash" and everything seems to be working fine for him now.

----------

## whitehat1

Well I got no boot logo dunno why the console is in framebuffer mode and after login out in kde 4.2 or enlightenment kdm doesn't work stays black switching to VT works but not getting kdm back, also for some reason e17 desktop icons stop showing after the upgrade.

----------

## dylix

problem free here   :Cool: 

----------

## FizzyWidget

i am too - so far but laptop might be different wondering if i should drop back to 2.6.28.9 till .29 has had a few more releases

----------

## hulmeman

ati-drivers won't compile:

```
make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.582/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.582/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.582 failed.

```

----------

## wuzzerd

I too ran into network dropping issues.  After losing the net shutdown would hang on stopping named.

This be amd64 and sis900 nic[hip].

When I saw the new logo my geriatric mind KNEW I was pwned, lol.

Dropped back to 2.6.28.4 until the dust settles.

----------

## michel7

RF kill support seems to be buggy in 2.6.29 ... anything else runs fine

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Pappy-lap loves it, gen-tosh won't start X with it. I haven't tried it with the other machines. It would probably work since neither machine uses Intel video. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## VoidMage

Well, I read somewhere a note saying, that if kernel has "kernel mode setting"

available for a graphic card, xorg driver has to have it too else it fails.

----------

## saellaven

patch from Ingo to fix the forcedeth problem. no network lockups so far after a little over an hour of uptime for me.

```

Index: linux2/net/core/dev.c

===================================================================

--- linux2.orig/net/core/dev.c

+++ linux2/net/core/dev.c

@@ -2588,9 +2588,9 @@  static int process_backlog(struct napi_s

       local_irq_disable();

       skb = __skb_dequeue(&queue->input_pkt_queue);

       if (!skb) {

+         __napi_complete(napi);

          local_irq_enable();

-         napi_complete(napi);

-         goto out;

+         break;

       }

       local_irq_enable();

 

@@ -2599,7 +2599,6 @@  static int process_backlog(struct napi_s

 

    napi_gro_flush(napi);

 

-out:

    return work;

 }

 

```

----------

## FizzyWidget

whats the difference between the gentoo release and the vanilla releases, as i tend to use the vanilla kernel from kernel.org

----------

## saellaven

gentoo-sources have a few extra patches in them...

The repository of them is here

right now, the only differences from vanilla are

Patch:	4100_dm-bbr.patch

From:	EVMS 2.5.2

Desc:	Bad block relocation support for LiveCD users

Patch:	4200_fbcondecor-0.9.5.patch

From:	http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock

Desc:	Bootsplash successor by Michal Januszewski

Patch:	4400_alpha-sysctl-uac.patch

From:	Tavis Ormandy <taviso@gentoo.org> and https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217323

Desc:	enable control of the unaligned access control policy from sysctl

----------

## FizzyWidget

thanks, wonder if the patches are causing peoples issues, a patch did cause issues with gcc 4.3.3  :Wink: 

----------

## saellaven

the issue with NICs locking up and ignoring IRQs was introduced in vanilla (it's a race condition that hits certain workloads more often than other ones)... a lot of people won't run kernels until the official release, and many of those that do run them in VMs, so not everything gets caught during the bug fix cycle. It's typical for a few issues to shake out right after the release of a new kernel. Even Linus (1000e network driver back around 2.6.25 off the top of my head) and the other top devs get hit with them (like Ingo did with this one).

----------

## FizzyWidget

guess im going to fall back to 2.6.28.9 then  :Smile: 

----------

## saellaven

It's usually best to wait a couple days before you upgrade if you can't afford to lose data and can't afford to run a test system. I've traditionally been on the bleeding edge, running pre release kernels (especially when I was running a LFS system before switching to gentoo to ease my maintenance load) and haven't ever been bitten by a data loss error on a new kernel*, but it can and does happen. 

Nearly as bad is having a system lock you out that you don't have physical access to (which has happened to me a couple times, but I've always had physical access). This bug is potentially of that variety.

In a perfect world, we'd all have test farms to try software upgrades against before deploying them to our production systems but that's overkill for most people's home network... so if you can't afford a lockout (or worse, data loss), best to let other people jump into the water first to see if anything happens to them. I've always enjoyed the challenge of watching things break and then figuring out how to fix them though (which happened a lot in my LFS days before there was a community behind it, especially through the years with major changes to glibc, gcc ABI issues, etc).

* well, I converted some partitions I can afford to lose to EXT4 (like distfiles) as a testing ground... and had data loss there due to a race condition in the 2.6.28 ext4 code. I did get that patched up pretty quickly though and haven't had any problems since. I still plan on waiting until at least summer to convert important partitions like /home over to make sure the bugs are ironed out.

----------

## FizzyWidget

well i just got the net freezing issue, so i am deff going back now  :Smile: 

----------

## jowr

I can't see any meaningful difference between 29-rc8 and 29 proper, other than the new logo.

Though I did take the time to clear out a LOT of cruft in my kernel. I really don't need all those old serial interfaces on my laptop...

----------

## username234

For me, the kernel doesn't recognize module dependencies correctly which causes alsa to hang when the system goes to unload it.  This is actually an old issue that never got resolved in previous kernels.  The bug report is at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232875

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Basically, gentoo-sources is a group of patches added to the vanilla kernels from kernel.org. The same goes for all other kernel versions. They start out vanilla, and add or remove code per the patches applied. The patches add support for various and sundry extras that come with each distinct kernel version.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## rahulthewall

Those wondering about the new logo:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzE1MA

----------

## rahulthewall

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> The only issue that I have is that the iwl3945-ucode doesn't up the interface when you run modprobe.
> 
> So, to have a working Wifi, I need to run this :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Redundant question (because I am assuming that you know this) but did you upgrade to net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.2.8. There have been API changes in the kernel and this version is supposed to work for >=2.6.29.

----------

## nick_already_taken

 *Carps wrote:*   

> whats the difference between the gentoo release and the vanilla releases, as i tend to use the vanilla kernel from kernel.org

 

Look here http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Yes, I have major issues. At first I thought I have no input devices in X with the new kernel, but at a closer look ... I have nothing but a background picture in X with the new kernel.

No pypanel, no conky, no mouse, no keyboard. Only the wallpaper.

GPM works in the console.

Intel graphics here, btw.

----------

## poOoch

Using Cisco VPN Client panics reproducable the kernel without writing anything to the logs. Loading the module is fine but opening a tunnel gives an immediate panic. Back to 2.6.28

----------

## cogent

My laptop webcam stopped working for me with 2.6.29. It uses the uvc v4l driver. I get "No valid chains found" in dmesg. Other than then it has been smooth sailing. 2.6.29 even fixed some long standing ACPI issues that I've been having. Although regrettably S3 sleep still doesn't work.

----------

## Ormaaj

Its pretty widely known that Fglrx (x11-drivers/ati-drivers) hasn't been working on any of the 2.6.29-rc* and still doesn't compile on 2.6.29 final. This sucks big time since none of the open source drivers have r6**/r7** 3d support yet.

An unofficial patch is available here: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16173 but it looks rather sloppy. I haven't tried it. Hopefully it won't be too long before amd/ati releases a fix, but I wouldn't hold my breath. :/

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *Ormaaj wrote:*   

> Its pretty widely known that Fglrx (x11-drivers/ati-drivers) hasn't been working on any of the 2.6.29-rc* and still doesn't compile on 2.6.29 final. This sucks big time since none of the open source drivers have r6**/r7** 3d support yet.
> 
> An unofficial patch is available here: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16173 but it looks rather sloppy. I haven't tried it. Hopefully it won't be too long before amd/ati releases a fix, but I wouldn't hold my breath. :/

 or you could join the club waiting for radeon to get 3d support - shouldn't be long yet..

the binary drivers are too bad to be usable... I'm happy with 2d and xv accel for now (there's always the n64 for games  :Razz:  )

----------

## pappy_mcfae

So, now that a bunch of problems have been noted, it's time to start writing those bug reports, at Gentoo's Bugzilla (esp for gentoo-source issues) and at kernel.org's.

I've got a few to write up here in the next day or so.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Ormaaj

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

>  *Ormaaj wrote:*   Its pretty widely known that Fglrx (x11-drivers/ati-drivers) hasn't been working on any of the 2.6.29-rc* and still doesn't compile on 2.6.29 final. This sucks big time since none of the open source drivers have r6**/r7** 3d support yet.
> 
> An unofficial patch is available here: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16173 but it looks rather sloppy. I haven't tried it. Hopefully it won't be too long before amd/ati releases a fix, but I wouldn't hold my breath. :/ or you could join the club waiting for radeon to get 3d support - shouldn't be long yet..
> 
> the binary drivers are too bad to be usable... I'm happy with 2d and xv accel for now (there's always the n64 for games  )

 I am TOTALLY in that club! I'll be switching the instant radeon or radeonhd gets even basic stuff - or sooner, if/when I decide its not worth messing with the blobby binary.

----------

## justinkb

thanks for the heads up  on the NIC issue, been bugging me last night when using scp :/

----------

## saellaven

The patch to fix the NIC problem has been pushed to the stable team for 2.6.29.1

----------

## depontius

Two systems so far, two different problems.

On my laptop, shutdown fails when alsasound is stopping, trying to remove "snd_hda_codec_analog".  I've found two workarounds earlier in this thread, but haven't tried either of them, yet.  (Since I just read before posting this)

On one of my home machines, something is messed up in the graphics.  That machine has an nVidia 5700LE, so it's masked off to no higher than nvidia-drivers-173.*.  I noticed the problems first running mythfrontend - the particular theme I used uses transparency, which looks unusably wrong with the new kernel.  (Transparent? A little too transparent, as in can't even see the highlighting to know what I've selected.)  It's also incredibly slow.  I then checked with glxinfo and glxgears.  According to glxinfo, direct rendering is working.  According to glxgears I've dropped to 1.47 fps.  (That's right, orders of magnitude slower than pure software rendering.)  I rebuilt the kernel shutting off the framebuffer, but no help.

Incidentally, the laptop uses nVidia graphics, but "current", not "legacy", and all is fine in that regard.  Oh, and the home machine has an Asus A7N8X-e, but I'm not sure if I'm using the forcedeth or the skge networking - it's got both, so I need to check.

I was in a hurry for 2.6.29 because I use nfs for $HOME at home, and have been having occasional stalls since 2.6.25 or 2.6.26, and the fixes are in the new kernel.  I'll need it on both client and server to get things fully back to normal, but in the meantime 2.6.29 on the client only still has stalls, but they're much shorter.  I guess that says that unlike others, I don't appear to be having problems with nfs under 2.6.29, at least not yet.

----------

## gemini91

I am using 2.6.29-gentoo, and it won't shutdown. 2.6.28-gentoo-r4

works fine. 2.6.29 hangs with the message "System is restarting, please wait"

Ctrl, Alt, Backspace and Ctrl, Alt, Del do nothing, I have to physically power

the machine off. (amd64) This is only on my laptop.

My desktop works fine. It doesn't even put out the System is restarting

message.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

>  *Ormaaj wrote:*   Its pretty widely known that Fglrx (x11-drivers/ati-drivers) hasn't been working on any of the 2.6.29-rc* and still doesn't compile on 2.6.29 final. This sucks big time since none of the open source drivers have r6**/r7** 3d support yet.
> 
> An unofficial patch is available here: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16173 but it looks rather sloppy. I haven't tried it. Hopefully it won't be too long before amd/ati releases a fix, but I wouldn't hold my breath. :/ or you could join the club waiting for radeon to get 3d support - shouldn't be long yet..
> 
> the binary drivers are too bad to be usable... I'm happy with 2d and xv accel for now (there's always the n64 for games  )

 

Works like a charm here with a patch found on the net.

----------

## asturm

2.6.29, KMS, UXA compositing, OpenGL, Textured Video, everything works like a charm on my GM45 and at the same time.  :Smile: 

----------

## dreadlorde

 *Carps wrote:*   

> whats the difference between the gentoo release and the vanilla releases, as i tend to use the vanilla kernel from kernel.org

 

The gentoo-sources have patches specific to gentoo, the vanilla kernel doesn't. There's vanilla-sources btw, so you don't have to go fetch a tarball yourself from kernel.org.

----------

## FizzyWidget

so  your saying that people should stick with the gentoo sources as they contain some patches which might help or it doesn't really matter whether you use gentoo or vanilla sources

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *Carps wrote:*   

> so  your saying that people should stick with the gentoo sources as they contain some patches which might help or it doesn't really matter whether you use gentoo or vanilla sources

 the only patches are framebuffer related, IIRC.

----------

## asturm

And because of that, I just changed to git-sources, and now got a working framebuffer terminal with builtin i915 out of that. Might have also been due to a change in .config of course, but there were a lot of i915 fixes in those latest commits.

----------

## danomac

I just installed a new ~amd64 system yesterday and have had no problems with it. I use a board with the nforce4 chipset, but I haven't run across the intermittent NIC problem yet. It's been running this whole time.

----------

## Tadeas

ati-drivers cannot compile against it, see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264021 . There's a new version on the ati website but it doesn't work either without the patch (see the bug).

----------

## rtomek

I have an ~amd64 system and have used it since the 'stable' release was in portage.  Works like a charm here.

----------

## poly_poly-man

so, riddle me this:

does forcedeth work?

should I have any issues with dvb/v4l drivers (not in the kernel)?

only thing I'm particularly worried about - using the open source radeon drivers for now so no ati-drivers mess, all my other hardware should be clean...

----------

## saellaven

forcedeth works with the patch from Ingo I supplied above or if you have CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI enabled. If you don't use the patch/NAPI, chances are very good that, over time, you will hit the ethernet dying bug. It is, essentially, a race condition that locks out IRQs for the NIC.

A different, but mostly equivalent, patch has been submitted for 2.6.29.1 (which I assume will make it to 2.6.29-gentoo-r1)

----------

## cyrillic

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> so, riddle me this:
> 
> does forcedeth work? 

 

I have been running forcedeth+NAPI and have not noticed any problems.

----------

## depontius

I'm now 2 for 4 on 2.6.29.  Both systems at work are good, both systems at home are failures.

Initially the laptop at work had problems shutting down because of Intel HDA.  Telling alsasound not to unload modules fixed that, so that system is now good.

At home, the first system I put 2.6.29 on was an AthlonXP on nForce2 (Asus A7N8X-E) with an nVidia 5700LE.  It boots OK, but there are terrible video problems, which I reported earlier on this thread.  The video system starts, but GLX is horribly slow and MythTV has unusably terrible transparency problems.  I couldn't get to the point of trying video.

The second home system is an AthlonX2 on (IIRC) nVidia 8100 (Asus M2N-68A or some such) with an nVidia 8400GS.  There are 3 flaws with this sytem, at the moment.

1: The powernow-k8 kernel module no longer loads, and it seems to be some sort of ACPI problem:

```
Apr  2 06:46:01 leonard powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

Apr  2 06:46:01 leonard [Firmware Bug]: powernow-k8: Your BIOS does not provide ACPI _PSS objects in a way that Linux understands. Please report this to the Linux ACPI maintainers and complain to your BIOS vendor.
```

I've checked, and there appear to be no significant differences in the new and previous kernel configs with respect to ACPI.

2: The LIRC stuff won't build.  Comparing build logs between 2.6.28-r4 and 2.6.29 shows the deviation:

2.6.26-r4 :

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/.lirc_imon.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r4/arch/x86/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Iarch/x86/include/asm/mach-default -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -DIRCTL_DEV_MAJOR=61 -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/../.. -I/usr/src/linux//include/ -I/usr/src/linux//drivers/media/video/ -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_imon)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_imon)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/.tmp_lirc_imon.o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.c
```

2.6.29 :

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/.lirc_imon.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo/arch/x86/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Iarch/x86/include/asm/mach-default -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fwrapv -DIRCTL_DEV_MAJOR=61 -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/../.. -I/usr/src/linux//include/ -I/usr/src/linux//drivers/media/video/ -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_imon)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_imon)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/.tmp_lirc_imon.o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.c
```

Obviously a little long and raw, but tkdiff nicely highlights that that 2.6.28-r4 had a "-D__KERNEL__" on that line which 2.6.29 moved to several clauses later, and 2.6.29 includes "-fwrapv" which 2.6.28 appears to be missing.  At that point, building lirc under 2.6.29 fails with:

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.c: In function 'delete_context':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.c:330: error: implicit declaration of function 'info'

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.c: In function 'incoming_packet':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.c:943: error: implicit declaration of function 'warn'

make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo'

make[3]: *** [lirc_imon.o] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_imon'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

3: Again, my nVidia video seems to be messed up.  It looks like glxgears works, though the numbers are lackluster for the platform.  I need to rerun under 2.6.28-r4 to see what I should expect.  On that system I use a different theme for MythTV, but video doesn't play - it just shows a black rectangle.

4: Forgot one...  Even though I took out the alsasound module unload at shutdown, it still hangs - this time at "killing alsasound processes", which I've also seen posted in 2.6.29 threads, but haven't looked for the solution yet.  (bigger fish to fry, right now.)

----------

## ComaWhite

Yeah everything works for me in 2.6.29-gentoo-sources. Except I'm having random network cutting out. I have to reboot my computer just to get the network back up. But other than that, it runs perfect

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GS (rev a2)

03:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70)

```

----------

## depontius

 *ComaWhite wrote:*   

> Yeah everything works for me in 2.6.29-gentoo-sources. Except I'm having random network cutting out. I have to reboot my computer just to get the network back up. But other than that, it runs perfect

 

Looks like an nVidia chipset, in which case you've probably got "forcedeth" for networking.  Problems with forcedeth have been well reported in this thread.  There is a patch available, or people have reported that you can just turn on the "napi" feature for the forcedeth driver.  I also get the impression that this problem is already being fixed in the mainline kernel, and will be out with a point release.

----------

## milomak

 *saellaven wrote:*   

> I've got an Asus M2N-E with a NForce4 chipset (MCP55) using the forcedeth driver
> 
> ```
> 00:08.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a3)
> ```
> ...

 

This may be the issue to my problems

----------

## ComaWhite

 *depontius wrote:*   

>  *ComaWhite wrote:*   Yeah everything works for me in 2.6.29-gentoo-sources. Except I'm having random network cutting out. I have to reboot my computer just to get the network back up. But other than that, it runs perfect 
> 
> Looks like an nVidia chipset, in which case you've probably got "forcedeth" for networking.  Problems with forcedeth have been well reported in this thread.  There is a patch available, or people have reported that you can just turn on the "napi" feature for the forcedeth driver.  I also get the impression that this problem is already being fixed in the mainline kernel, and will be out with a point release.

 

Yes I'm using forcedeth.

----------

## depontius

 *depontius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1: The powernow-k8 kernel module no longer loads, and it seems to be some sort of ACPI problem:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have a solution to this problem...

Apparently Linux ACPI work continues, and that's what happened here.  The powernow-k8 module used to "guess" at the system configuration and how to configure itself accordingly.  Now it uses ACPI to find out what is supposed to be the right setup.  In my BIOS settings I had the powernow stuff turned off, because in the past Linux was always able to figure it out, and to be honest, I didn't really trust the BIOS.  As of kernel-2.6.29 I have to go into BIOS and turn powernow on, because now the kernel respects ACPI BIOS calls and expects to get configuration information there.  In my case turning it on was sufficient, but in some cases it may be necessary to flash a BIOS upgrade.

Still no solution for the other problems.

----------

## Optimus22Prime

After some IO activity the "PCI-DMA: Out of IOMMU space" message appear.

Bugreport here: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13001

----------

## danomac

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *poly_poly-man wrote:*   so, riddle me this:
> 
> does forcedeth work?  
> 
> I have been running forcedeth+NAPI and have not noticed any problems.

 

Ditto. No issues here at all.

----------

## wuzzerd

2.6.29.1 showed up yesterday in vanilla-sources.  So far I have no network issues with SiS-900 network chip.  Hopefully this new release will solve everyone's problems   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## saellaven

 *wuzzerd wrote:*   

> 2.6.29.1 showed up yesterday in vanilla-sources.  So far I have no network issues with SiS-900 network chip.  Hopefully this new release will solve everyone's problems    

 

From the 2.6.29.1 announcement

Herbert Xu (1):

      GRO: Disable GRO on legacy netif_rx path

is the patch that was accepted that fixes it.

----------

## FizzyWidget

im still going to wait for a week before i try 2.6.29.1 - just in case  :Smile: 

----------

## milomak

vanilla-sources-2.6.29 has been working without issue on my laptop (HP 530).

----------

## billydv

I  have  tried  both  2.6.29  releases  and  I  have  2  problems.  The  first  is  that  compiz  will  not  start.  If  I  switch  window  managers  to  compiz,  the  system  just  dies  right  there  as  the  compiz  splash  is  running.  The  second  is  that  apcupsd  will  not  operate  properly.  Anyone  have  any  clues  about  this?

----------

## Optimus22Prime

 *billydv wrote:*   

> I  have  tried  both  2.6.29  releases  and  I  have  2  problems.  The  first  is  that  compiz  will  not  start.  If  I  switch  window  managers  to  compiz,  the  system  just  dies  right  there  as  the  compiz  splash  is  running.  The  second  is  that  apcupsd  will  not  operate  properly.  Anyone  have  any  clues  about  this?

 

Apcupsd work as usual for me.

----------

## billydv

With apcupsd, have you tried the gapcmon system tray utility? For me it shows as unavailable.

----------

## Optimus22Prime

 *billydv wrote:*   

> With apcupsd, have you tried the gapcmon system tray utility? For me it shows as unavailable.

 

No, i don't know this utility. May be you have problem with that utility only? Apcaccess chow status as usual for me. 

```

APC      : 001,042,1042

DATE     : Sun Apr 05 22:13:18 SAMST 2009

HOSTNAME : rngmhpamd

RELEASE  : 3.14.5

VERSION  : 3.14.5 (10 January 2009) gentoo

UPSNAME  : apc1500

CABLE    : USB Cable

MODEL    : Smart-UPS 1500

UPSMODE  : Stand Alone

STARTTIME: Sun Apr 05 14:42:16 SAMST 2009

STATUS   : ONLINE

LINEV    : 234.7 Volts

LOADPCT  :  39.0 Percent Load Capacity

BCHARGE  : 100.0 Percent

TIMELEFT :   9.0 Minutes

MBATTCHG : 10 Percent

MINTIMEL : 1 Minutes

MAXTIME  : 0 Seconds

OUTPUTV  : 234.7 Volts

SENSE    : Low

DWAKE    : -01 Seconds

DSHUTD   : 180 Seconds

LOTRANS  : 196.0 Volts

HITRANS  : 253.0 Volts

RETPCT   : 030.0 Percent

ITEMP    : 29.7 C Internal

ALARMDEL : Always

BATTV    : 27.5 Volts

LINEFREQ : 50.0 Hz

LASTXFER : Automatic or explicit self test

NUMXFERS : 0

TONBATT  : 0 seconds

CUMONBATT: 0 seconds

XOFFBATT : N/A

SELFTEST : NO

STATFLAG : 0x07000008 Status Flag

SERIALNO : AS0335230929

BATTDATE : 2003-08-30

NOMOUTV  : 220 Volts

NOMBATTV :  24.0 Volts

FIRMWARE : 601.3.I USB FW:1.5

APCMODEL : Smart-UPS 1500

END APC  : Sun Apr 05 22:13:35 SAMST 2009

```

----------

## danomac

 *billydv wrote:*   

> With apcupsd, have you tried the gapcmon system tray utility? For me it shows as unavailable.

 

I'm running 2.6.29 and gapcmon works fine for me. Heck, I didn't even know gapcmon was there until I read your post.

----------

## billydv

Linux1 billydv # apcaccess

Error contacting apcupsd @ localhost:3551: Connection refused

Strangely enough it works perfectly with the 2.6.28 kernel.

Can anyone post their kernel config? Also, are you running x86 or x86-64?

----------

## Optimus22Prime

 *billydv wrote:*   

> Can anyone post their kernel config? Also, are you running x86 or x86-64?

 

I'm running x86_64. Config applied to this bugreport.

----------

## billydv

Problem had to do with nvidia usb ports on my asus a8n deluxe mboard. The usb ports on this board have always given me problems and now the drivers in the .29 kernels no longer play nicely with this mboard. It works fine when plugged into a pci card.

----------

## danomac

 *billydv wrote:*   

> Can anyone post their kernel config? Also, are you running x86 or x86-64?

 

I'm running ~amd64.

At least you figured out the cause. I had a flaky nforce2 board in the past. (Now that I think of it, why did I buy another nforce board??  :Confused: )

----------

## depontius

 *depontius wrote:*   

> I'm now 2 for 4 on 2.6.29.  Both systems at work are good, both systems at home are failures.
> 
> 2: The LIRC stuff won't build.  Comparing build logs between 2.6.28-r4 and 2.6.29 shows the deviation:
> 
> 

 

This problem is now [SOLVED], too.  I'm using the lirc_imon device, and it's driver (among others) uses "info" and "warn" functions, which appear to have gone away with kernel-2.6.29.  A quick google and I found that someone else had run into this, and replaced the calls with "printk".  The module now builds, load, and works.  I've filed this on Bugzilla, (#265443) though I suspect it really needs to go upstream.  I put this here because I suspect it'll be found more readily.

That same system also turned out to have sound (hda) and networking (forcedeth) problems, all solved.  I now consider it "functional".  The other system I'm having problems with is still non-functional, even with 2.6.29-r1, because of dead-slow nVidia graphics.  (legacy 5700LE card/drivers)  I also brought it up to the new Xorg, hoping that maybe that would mesh better with the new kernel, since I knew things like KMS and GEM were getting heavy work.  Still dog-slow.

----------

## Schizoid

I am having a spot of trouble with 2.6.29-gentoo-r1. My previous kernel was 2.6.28-gentoo-r3.

My computer was shut down cleanly to reboot into the new kernel, but the boot process gave an error on one of my ext4 partitions saying "Resize inode not valid". Unmounting that partition and running fsck immediately finds the same error and asks if I want to recreate. Is it safe to say yes here?

I just don't know if this is a major fault or just something minor.

----------

## PraetorZero

I'm finishing up an install on a new (to me) Minix 780g board and went with 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 right off the bat.

The only issue I had was app-misc/lirc-0.8.4(a) would not compile mceusb.   I could switch to installing either serial or mceusb2 and those would compile/install without issue.

Since this is going to be a mythtv box, I need that module.  Downgraded to 27-r8.   :Sad:      Hopefully the lirc issue will get fixed and I'll be able to get video acceleration with the radeonhd driver so I can do hdmi audio passthrough.

----------

## alexandervdm

 *Schizoid wrote:*   

> I am having a spot of trouble with 2.6.29-gentoo-r1. My previous kernel was 2.6.28-gentoo-r3.
> 
> My computer was shut down cleanly to reboot into the new kernel, but the boot process gave an error on one of my ext4 partitions saying "Resize inode not valid". Unmounting that partition and running fsck immediately finds the same error and asks if I want to recreate. Is it safe to say yes here?
> 
> 

 

I don't know about this particular error, but gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r4 was released after r3 with important patches for ext4 users:

 *Quote:*   

> I just released gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r4. Amoung other patches, it includes four patches that help prevent data loss on ext4 filesystems during a crash. So, if you use ext4 and gentoo-sources, you might want to upgrade to r4 when it hits the mirrors.

 

2.6.29-gentoo-r1 brings in another set of ext4 patches. You might have caught some filesystem error with your original kernel, and have not been able to detect it until your recent kernel with updated ext4?

----------

## depontius

 *PraetorZero wrote:*   

> I'm finishing up an install on a new (to me) Minix 780g board and went with 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 right off the bat.
> 
> The only issue I had was app-misc/lirc-0.8.4(a) would not compile mceusb.   I could switch to installing either serial or mceusb2 and those would compile/install without issue.
> 
> Since this is going to be a mythtv box, I need that module.  Downgraded to 27-r8.       Hopefully the lirc issue will get fixed and I'll be able to get video acceleration with the radeonhd driver so I can do hdmi audio passthrough.

 

Take a look at my most recent post on this thread - I ran into this same problem with lirc_imon.  I just checked, and lirc_mceusb also uses "info" to output kernel messages.  This can be changed to "printk" and it'll work.  I've also filed a bug against lirc, number mentioned in the previous post, so you could chime in, and hopefully increase the weight.

On the side, without creating a patch and private ebuild, the other way to handle this is to "ebuild /usr/portage/app-misc/lirc/lirc-0.8.4.ebuild unpack" to get the source code ready.  Then edit "/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc0.8.4/work/lirc-0.8.4/drivers/lirc_mceusb/lirc_mceusb.c" to change the "info(" to "printk(".  Next "ebuild /usr/portage/app-misc/lirc/lirc-0.8.4.ebuild install", and finally "ebuild /usr/portage/app-misc/lirc/lirc-0.8.4.ebuild qmerge".

----------

## PraetorZero

 *depontius wrote:*   

>  *PraetorZero wrote:*   I'm finishing up an install on a new (to me) Minix 780g board and went with 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 right off the bat.
> 
> The only issue I had was app-misc/lirc-0.8.4(a) would not compile mceusb.   I could switch to installing either serial or mceusb2 and those would compile/install without issue.
> 
> Since this is going to be a mythtv box, I need that module.  Downgraded to 27-r8.       Hopefully the lirc issue will get fixed and I'll be able to get video acceleration with the radeonhd driver so I can do hdmi audio passthrough. 
> ...

 

Awesome, I'll give that a try.   I'm not sure how I managed to gloss over your post.    :Shocked: 

----------

## Gankfest

My bootsplash image doesn't have verbose mode and loads late, I figure it's because there is no pt for console decorations.

----------

## 300zx

 *depontius wrote:*   

>  *PraetorZero wrote:*   I'm finishing up an install on a new (to me) Minix 780g board and went with 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 right off the bat.
> 
> The only issue I had was app-misc/lirc-0.8.4(a) would not compile mceusb.   I could switch to installing either serial or mceusb2 and those would compile/install without issue.
> 
> Since this is going to be a mythtv box, I need that module.  Downgraded to 27-r8.       Hopefully the lirc issue will get fixed and I'll be able to get video acceleration with the radeonhd driver so I can do hdmi audio passthrough. 
> ...

 

Worked for me with lirc-0.8.4a.  Thanks very much  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

